# DoomsDay Preppers....



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone..

I been watching the show lately and its not bad but to me it makes preppers look embarrassing. Idk just they make them out to be all weird and out of this world. Well im sorry to disappoint but we are not..Again its not a bad show, just didn't like the way they have preppers looking. Just speaking my mind..


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

It's all about ratings. There are things a person can learn from it though. Unfortunately it seems it's all about finding the wealthiest weirdos who have the most toys. Fortunately though I've known a couple people who started getting into prepping thanks to the show. I do watch it and take what I can from it, and leave the rest.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol, I'm watching the Simpsons right now and homer just met a Survivalist and is going to join his group for the coming Apocalypse.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol...Yea


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

But of course, the survivalists/preppers are portrayed as crazies. At least Homer got BOB's for the family. lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Smart man..lol


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

It is all about ratings.. Same as game shows they always choose the ditsy ones to go on there. As we all know we are pegged as the "weirdo's"...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea its like really....Believe it or not i think it exposed preppers a little. I mean more people prob prep now which is a good thing but some people goo overboard


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

We scored 55 with 4-8 months. It really surprised me because I don't consider us to be "up there" when it comes to having a lot of preps. I was pleased, though I can see where we need to focus.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Im siked 6pm


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been watching the show as well, for the entertainment of it. However, there's one thing that truely puzzles me. When they show people practicing their bug out plans, they either drive to their BOL, or hike to their BOL. A prime example, in the last episode I watched, a family hiked, at night, 15 miles to their sail boat. Now, I'm not lazy by any means, but, it seems to me one can cover a lot more ground in a lot less time, on a bicycle. Why do they always hike on foot?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree..nonsense


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

New commercial makes this show a joke..ughhhj


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

New tonight,9pm eastern. Ill be watching lol


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I watch the repeats just to see if I can find any preps that may be useful to me.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Anything good?


----------

